# When do spec sheets for '07 models come out?



## timhines (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm bummed because I can't get a Roubaix in my size till September (according to the local Spec. rep). I'm just waiting for the 07s to come out now.

I can't remember when they posted specs last year. Anyone remember?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I think they started showing up on their website in September last year. Of course the specs can change between report and production.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Dealers should have the preliminary (probably pretty much final) specs in about 3 weeks.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd concur with Critchie after what I heard today from one NZ dealer. This poor guy had been unable to source any Specialized bikes for several months since they've stopped production of '06 bikes a while back (according to him). 

He was saying, due to Specialized being a sponsor for the World MTB Champs being held in NZ in August, they would be releasing all of their range around that time, not just MTB's... Can't wait!

J.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi all, 

Incase you haven't seen this, there's a brief overview of the '07 Roubaix here - 

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/1474/v/1/sp/

and '07 Tarmac here - 

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/1476/v/1/sp/

Looks like the curtains go up on these beauties 3rd week of August. 

J.


----------



## davis (Oct 4, 2005)

I stopped by the the LBS today, and they had a copy of the 2007 Specialized Catalog.

The new frame used on the Expert and above Roubaix looked great.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

davis said:


> I stopped by the the LBS today, and they had a copy of the 2007 Specialized Catalog.
> 
> The new frame used on the Expert and above Roubaix looked great.


Are you referring to the tarmac expert? Do you mind describing its frame? Basically, how is it different from the 06?

I don't want to have you give us all the details, but is it at least the same black/white color scheme?

Thanks.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

If anyone can scan (if allowed) the Roubaix pages from the US catalogue I'd be extremely grateful. I was very kindly sent pages from the UK catalogue and the paint schemes were terrible! 

Since then I found the below frames which I've been informed are the new '07 models for the US... can someone confirm?

J.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry, those are NOT the 2007 frames. Try these!





JimmyC said:


> If anyone can scan (if allowed) the Roubaix pages from the US catalogue I'd be extremely grateful. I was very kindly sent pages from the UK catalogue and the paint schemes were terrible!
> 
> Since then I found the below frames which I've been informed are the new '07 models for the US... can someone confirm?
> 
> J.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Are those tarmacs or roubiax?

They're beautiful either way.

edit: nevermind. I can see that they're the roubiax. Still can anyone who's seen the 07 tarmacs please describe them?

Thanks.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Critchie... damn sexy machines! Those are the S-Works Roubaix's tho. The lower 2 or 3 Roubaix models don't have that sexy Tarmac-esque curved top tube or insect like rear stays. They're all straight, just like '06.

Would love to see them if anyone can provide some pics!

J.


----------



## timhines (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah last week my shop had a catalog but it just had frame geometry. No specs on components. He said he should have the official release catalog within the next few weeks.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

very nice on the eyes


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Tim,

I'm not sure what is taking your shop so long to get the details. We received full specs and pics for all 2007 bikes from Specialized two weeks ago at their dealer event.

Cheers



timhines said:


> yeah last week my shop had a catalog but it just had frame geometry. No specs on components. He said he should have the official release catalog within the next few weeks.


----------



## timhines (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I know why. The new Specialized Agent for our area is new. New to specialized and bikes (he was a camelbak agent before this). I think he has his head up his ass and doesn't realize how crappy his service is.


----------



## timhines (Jun 25, 2006)

also,
if anyone knows the specs for the Roubaix Elite & Expert I would appreciate it!


----------



## weemaaan (Jul 30, 2006)

the elite is practically the same as 06 but it is using 10spd 105 and mavic rims instead of alex. the expert is totally new for 07 it uses a new 8R Az1 frame, full ultegra inc wheels, s-works pave post and a toupe saddle


----------



## timhines (Jun 25, 2006)

sounds yummy. I wonder what the sticker is on the Expert


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

weemaaan said:


> the elite is practically the same as 06 but it is using 10spd 105 and mavic rims instead of alex. the expert is totally new for 07 it uses a new 8R Az1 frame, full ultegra inc wheels, s-works pave post and a toupe saddle


Is 8R Az1 aluminum or carbon? Also, do you think the 06 model will drop significantly (~$700-1000) because of the dramatic upgrade? I would guess that if the new models are the same as the last year's model then last year's model might be sold at a price close to the newer model just slightly cheaper, no?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Carbon, of course!

No the 2006 model will not drop, because there haven't been any available for some time. The 2007 model gets a $300 increase in MSRP to $3100.




rkdvsm said:


> Is 8R Az1 aluminum or carbon? Also, do you think the 06 model will drop significantly (~$700-1000) because of the dramatic upgrade? I would guess that if the new models are the same as the last year's model then last year's model might be sold at a price close to the newer model just slightly cheaper, no?


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

critchie said:


> Carbon, of course!
> 
> No the 2006 model will not drop, because there haven't been any available for some time. The 2007 model gets a $300 increase in MSRP to $3100.


Sorry to keep asking this, but I wasn't sure what you meant. Are you saying that the 06 models are not as available so that's why their prices won't drop? What do you mean by available?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Not available means SBC has sold nearly all of their production for 2006. A few bikes do remain in select models and select sizes, but most are sold out. The Expert, the model we were talking about, is available in only 2 sizes of the triple. The double has been sold out for 2 months or more.

The Roubaix, with its more upright riding position, is a great bike for many riders. It originated this category and it remains the best of the breed. Additionally, it gets even better for 2007 in the Expert and above models - including S-works.





rkdvsm said:


> Sorry to keep asking this, but I wasn't sure what you meant. Are you saying that the 06 models are not as available so that's why their prices won't drop? What do you mean by available?


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

critchie said:


> Not available means SBC has sold nearly all of their production for 2006. A few bikes do remain in select models and select sizes, but most are sold out. The Expert, the model we were talking about, is available in only 2 sizes of the triple. The double has been sold out for 2 months or more.
> 
> The Roubaix, with its more upright riding position, is a great bike for many riders. It originated this category and it remains the best of the breed. Additionally, it gets even better for 2007 in the Expert and above models - including S-works.


The Tarmac Expert only comes in double, no? Unless you were referring to the Allez Double and Triple Models. Anyway, I'm really interested in the Tarmac S-Works 2007. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

No the 2007 Expert model comes in a triple (red only) as well. If anyone read this in the past 3 minutes, I edited the post because I thought we were talking about the Roubaix -- my bad!

Disclosure: I am a Specialized dealer along with some other large brands. However, if I express an opinion on this site, it is what I truly believe. As I have never disclosed my store location on this site, I have no real reason to do anything but tell it as I see it. Frankly, I think you would be hard pressed to find better bikes than SBC produces, at almost any price point.

Cheers

PS I personally ride an SW Tarmac SL and love it. I will ride another one next year. It sounds awful that I will be getting another new one for 2007, but that is one of the few fringe benefits. It also means that someone is going to get a really nice 10 month old SL with Campy Record at a very nice price.




rkdvsm said:


> The Tarmac Expert only comes in double, no? Unless you were referring to the Allez Double and Triple Models. Anyway, I'm really interested in the Tarmac S-Works 2007. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Whoops...sorry for the double post.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's some info...according to my LBS, the Roubaix SL Dura Ace will list for $5500, and the Roubaix SL SRAM for $6500.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

critchie said:


> No the 2007 Expert model comes in a triple (red only) as well. If anyone read this in the past 3 minutes, I edited the post because I thought we were talking about the Roubaix -- my bad!
> 
> Disclosure: I am a Specialized dealer along with some other large brands. However, if I express an opinion on this site, it is what I truly believe. As I have never disclosed my store location on this site, I have no real reason to do anything but tell it as I see it. Frankly, I think you would be hard pressed to find better bikes than SBC produces, at almost any price point.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! It means a lot that you say this. And it doesn't sound awful getting another new bike. It's your hobby so you have to live it up.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

Critchie, thanks for letting on about your inside knowledge. Always good to have someone in the know on the case. 

Can you tell me, other than the S-Works models, do Spesh offer any other framesets in the Roubaix line?

J.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes, there will be a Roubaix Pro -- in red and white. It will be the same Az1 8r build as the Pro.

In case anyone is wondering, there will be Pro and Expert level Tarmac frames for 2007. One will be Az1 8r, the other a triple mono 6r build.





JimmyC said:


> Critchie, thanks for letting on about your inside knowledge. Always good to have someone in the know on the case.
> 
> Can you tell me, other than the S-Works models, do Spesh offer any other framesets in the Roubaix line?
> 
> J.


----------



## JimmyC (Feb 22, 2006)

Cheers Critchie. Do you know the price for the Pro frameset?

J.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

timhines said:


> sounds yummy. I wonder what the sticker is on the Expert



I just ordered my Roubaix Expert yesterday. I wanted a double not a triple and it comes with Sran instead of Shimano. The triple is all Shimano Ultegra and both list for $3300. The double is Red and White, the triple is Black and Blue.

Sean


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

The MSRP on the Roubaix Pro framest is $2400.




JimmyC said:


> Cheers Critchie. Do you know the price for the Pro frameset?
> 
> J.


----------



## csv001 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry if this has been covered, but I am looking at the Tarmac Pro or Expert for '07 and was wondering what the components will be. Specifically, will they come with one of SRAM's new road groups? Will they come with the new Roval wheels? If not, which wheels?

Thanks, Critchie (I figure you are the only one that will know the answer here)


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Neither will have SRAM. The Pro is mostly DA and the Expert mostly Ultegra. They will have Mavic Elite and Equipe wheels, respectively. The Pro will be offered in a compact version and the Expert a triple. Oh, the Pro gets K-Force cranks and the Expert SL-K cranks. Colors are carbon/red for the Pro, and carbon/yellow and red for the Expert - the triple is red only.




csv001 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but I am looking at the Tarmac Pro or Expert for '07 and was wondering what the components will be. Specifically, will they come with one of SRAM's new road groups? Will they come with the new Roval wheels? If not, which wheels?
> 
> Thanks, Critchie (I figure you are the only one that will know the answer here)


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

csv001 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but I am looking at the Tarmac Pro or Expert for '07 and was wondering what the components will be. Specifically, will they come with one of SRAM's new road groups? Will they come with the new Roval wheels? If not, which wheels?
> 
> Thanks, Critchie (I figure you are the only one that will know the answer here)



Sram comes on the Roubaix Expert Double, with Mavic wheels. I believe the Roubaix Pro has the Roval wheels and Dura-Ace. As for the tarmac, I believe Critchie nailed it.

Sean


----------

